#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-11
<lkzone> I have a problem with apache2, anyone can help?
<lkzone> why not is possible put files in the /var/www ?
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-13
<nealmcb> remember reapproval....  The LoCo Council meets on the 3rd Tuesday of every month at 20:00 UTC. The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday 16th October 2012, 20:00 UTC and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-10-10
<Zephyr1139> Has anyone else ever encountered an empty desktop with just a mouse cursor after an install of ubuntu 14.04?
<jasonjang> it's my case, a few Hrs ago.
<joey> jasonjang: yes
<joey> jasonjang: it happens a lot when you upgrade using parallels
<joey> there are a few different ways to fix it... it depends on if you are using parallels or not
<joey> if so, change /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to the default
<joey> if not, first try nuking xorg.conf (by backing it up)  if that doesn't work your gconf settings in your home directory are corrupt
<joey> you will probably have to nuke .cache and .gnome*
<jasonjang> ok, THX 2 much.
<jasonjang> ok, THX 2 much.  joey  ^^
<joey> oh and .compiz*
<joey> the xorg.org with parallels is a parallels issue, not ubuntu
<joey> the others are problems with the way compiz and gnome work
<joey> apparently 14.10 has had some issues.  http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-14-10-breakage-breakage-everywhere/1914/11?u=joey
